# Refusal of fertility treatment due to age?



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Just a general query, I've had a search but can't find anything to answer my question but apologies if I've missed it!

At the moment i'm 27 and researching the idea of treatment, although in reality I have no plans to start the process for at least a year as I have some things I need to sort out in my life before I start the process. I'm confident in my decision to take this route, and it's something I thought seriously about since my husband and I separated in 2009. 

When it comes down to choosing a clinic for treatment though, I'm starting to wonder whether I'm going to face problems because of my age, so I've started to look into options abroad, mainly Spain. I have a horrible, horrible GP here in the UK (my lovely doctor is on maternity leave at the moment, not even sure if she will return) so I am trying to avoid facing this awful man for referral or tests or whatever needs to be done, or at least try to find a nice GP I feel I can trust. 

So that long-winded question would be, is it known for someone my age to be refused treatment, or can I expect to have to go explain to various medical professionals why I don't want to wait around for Mr. Right? Or will clinics, such as London Women's Clinic and similar, omit your age in their decision making? I know that they refer you to see a counsellor before you can be given the go ahead so I'm hoping I can take this as a sign.


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

forgive me if I'm wrong, or misunderstanding your situation, but it looks to me as though the sticking point, as far as NHS treatment is concerned, is going to be your marital status, not your age.  I know when I was going through NHS IVF 5 years ago, they would not treat single women, we were treated as a couple.  Privately of course you can pretty much do what you like.

Unless you can prove that you have a fertility problem (other than simple lack of a sperm donor) and that you have been trying without success to get pregnant for at least a year,  they will very likely say that you do not have a medical problem and therefore do not need treatment.

I very much hope that someone will come along and say I am wrong and that the rules have changed since myNHS  attempt.

Whatever happens, I wish you good luck!  should you decide to go abroad by the way, I can very strongly recommend Reprofit in the Czech republic...inexpensive, fantastic care and good results! (as well as a very nice place to go for a holiday)


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you for your reply! I think I'm getting myself confused lol, I will be paying to go privately but I'm wondering if I'll be refused based on my age. The GP aspect of it comes down to getting tests carried out, although maybe I'm misunderstanding this - some of the clinics I have spoken to in Spain have said that I must first get tests and bloodwork carried out by my GP in the UK, and then send them along with my medical record to the clinic in Spain, which means I have to explain to my GP why I need this done (even if I end up paying for it). 

I'm confusing myself now, so I'll welcome anyone coming in to clear things up for me!


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

pollita - think Juicy was about your age when she went for egg share.  That may be an option?  Hopefully she'll be along with her experience.     


Klingon - its against Czech Law to treat single women   


Mini x


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Pollita, I dont think your age will be an issue if you are having private treatment... hopefully some of the other singlies will have ideas on how to get round the problem of your GP.

Actually, after recommending Reprofit, I'm off to Serum this time lol.


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Plausible deniability...  "me?  No doctor, you must be mistaken, Ive never heard of this Klingon Princess you speak of.  she did what?  How shocking!"  

sorry Pollita, not intending to hijack your conversation.


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Pollita

I was 28 when I started treatment privately and my UK clinic never voiced any concerns re my age (only my GP who suggested I try internet dating   ).

My GP refused to do any of the blood work as I was single and therefore had to have this done privately (thouh I think some ladies had better success with this or went to nhs sexual health clinics).

All the best, Krissi xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't think there is any reason to think private clinics wil turn you down because of your age. You will most likely be expected to have a counselling session prior to treatment and that would explore your reasons for going ahead etc and I guess age may come up during the session but from my personal experience the counselling session is primarily to ensure that you are comfortable with your decision and have thought through all the potential implications for the child
at the end of the day private clinics are businesses and they don't tend to turn away paying customers   

GPs are a mixed bunch - some are very supportive, others less so. You don't need your GP on your side if you are going private, you can self refer. It helps from a cost perspective because with a supportive GP you can get some of the tests etc done on the NHS for free. But all the clinics will also do these tests for a fee so GP backing is not essential

Best of luck
Suitcase
x


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you so much all, I feel much more at ease now! Due to the suggestion of egg-sharing (something I have not looked into before now) I have booked a place at an upcoming seminar with London Womens Clinic to see the options, as the IVF would be free, although I was only planning on IUI to begin with. There are many options to investigate and I have at least a year to research them all and decide!


----------



## Matilda7 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Pollita,

I've just done an egg sharing cycle with LWC in Darlington, let me know if there's anything you want to know   x


----------

